# Insurance Notice



## mxk37 (Feb 10, 2020)

Just got this notice, what does it mean?


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Uber is changing the insurance coverage for drivers in PA & NJ
You will have to compare it to the old policy to find out what has been changed.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

*In Pennsylvania*

When you log in Uber provides liability coverage for you. 50/100/25

When you have accepted a ping uber provides a cool mil and becomes the primary insurer.
If YOUR primary insurance has collision/comprehensive uber provides collision/comp for your car.

When a customer enters the car uber provides a cool mil and becomes the primary insurer.
If YOUR primary insurance has collision/comprehensive uber provides collision/comp for your car.

*In new Jersey,*
When you are logged in but have not accepted a ping they provide liability of 50/100/25

And there's more that is cut off for New Jersey.

But this is standard for uber's insurance.


----------



## mxk37 (Feb 10, 2020)

Thanks...Uber On!!!


----------

